# Will a 70-200 f2.8 (not mk2 or is) change my life?



## LewisShermer (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, will it?


----------



## Eldar (Dec 23, 2013)

I sincerely hope not


----------



## LewisShermer (Dec 23, 2013)

not even for the better?


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 23, 2013)

While I really enjoy my hobby, I sincerely hope that owning or not owning a lens will not dramatically affect my life.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 23, 2013)

Assuming that's a non-L 70-300 you have, then yes, it will be a much better lens. As for changing your life, that could only happen if it's your first lens, lands you paying shoots, or enables you to become the next master photographer


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2013)

It might. If dropping $2K on a lens means you can't make your mortgage payment and gets you foreclosed, it could change your life. If dropping $2K on a lens means you can't afford food for you and your family, it could change your life. 

It's a very good lens.


----------



## LewisShermer (Dec 24, 2013)

you lot are the worst salespeople ever! I expected to be told "yeah, amazing lens, it'll improve your photography lens by infinity!". But no, just a bunch of nay-sayers worried about me meeting my mortgage...

Urgh... I'll buy it anyway and tell you about how I've become a better master photographer than before.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 24, 2013)

You´ll love it


----------



## LewisShermer (Dec 24, 2013)

Like


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 24, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> you lot are the worst salespeople ever! I expected to be told "yeah, amazing lens, it'll improve your photography lens by infinity!". But no, just a bunch of nay-sayers worried about me meeting my mortgage...
> 
> Urgh... I'll buy it anyway and tell you about how I've become a better master photographer than before.



I still haven't got one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2013)

So we're supposed to become enablers for your GAS? Oh, wait...that's actually quite a reasonable expectations around here!

FWIW, it my second most-used lens on FF, although I found the focal range a bit awkward on APS-C.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 24, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> Well, will it?



Beware the dark side, for once you step down that path, forever will it consume your destiny.....


----------



## Eldar (Dec 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, will it?
> ...


... and all your money ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 24, 2013)

I took the time to look at your linked website. From a photographic point of view I believe you will really like the lens and it certainly has the potential to take you to higher levels, the focal length is longer than most of your people shots and this gives not only a different look but a different dynamic to the shoot, I have always found giving the subject more room to be better. Having said that, with your loose style, I believe you would really get the use out of IS and would suggest a secondhand MkI IS over a new non IS. Of course you don't need one to get better and in and of itself, especially on web sized images, your output won't look much different, but using one can give your shooting style a kick.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> So we're supposed to become enablers for your GAS? Oh, wait...that's actually quite a reasonable expectations around here!
> 
> FWIW, it my second most-used lens on FF, although I found the focal range a bit awkward on APS-C.



Oops, I have the IS II version, missed that the OP is talking about the f/2.8 non-IS. Maybe _now_ I should gush about how the IS II changed my life? 

I'd get the f/2.8 non-IS only if I planned to use it almost always at f/2.8 and fast shutter speeds or flash, else I'd get the f/4 IS.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 24, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> While I really enjoy my hobby, I sincerely hope that owning or not owning a lens will not dramatically affect my life.



Ummmm....saying this is part of my therapy (I am in the GAS recovery program).


----------



## clicstudio (Dec 25, 2013)

No, but the II might


----------

